
Tableau Software from the Early Days: Tableau’s First Intern Reflects - sebg
https://www.trifacta.com/blog/tableau-software-early-days-tableaus-first-intern-reflects
======
jupiter2
I misread this as Soleau:

[http://www.soleau.com/dosgame.html](http://www.soleau.com/dosgame.html)

